# Hi guys



## frankvg (Oct 23, 2004)

Although a professional composer, I am rather new to all this sampling stuff. But I am a fast learner, so beware! 

Noticed there are quite a few other dutch people around: dag jongens!

I started off with GPO and after that I got some amazing SAM brass (thanks again, Maarten &co). Yesterday I ordered SISS!!!! Can't wait to work with that library. 

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 23, 2004)

Hoi Frank,

Welcome to V.I. Control!

So, another Dutch-composer joins the club.  Great that you also use Project SAM. IMO, they're the best brass out there for orchestral work. I'm very curious at your work... can you share some of it?

Take care (mazzel),
-Sid.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey Frank,

Welkom van nog een andere Hollander


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 23, 2004)

Frank - welcome to V.I. Control! Enjoy yourself here, and see you 'round the forums!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 23, 2004)

Welkom op V.I. Frank!

We Dutch folks are really on the map when talking sample libraries. Project SAM, PMI 

Like Sid I'm curious to hear your work.

Groetjes!


----------



## frankvg (Oct 24, 2004)

Hooray to the welcome committee.

I would like to share some work but.... patience! A website is next on the list. If you reallyreallyreallyreally want I could email something.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 24, 2004)

if you have a messenger account you can p2p-send it. lots of folks here have messenger. Mine: [email protected]


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 24, 2004)

I have more than enough webspace (some 1 Gb I believe). I could store one or a few mp3's from you in my forum resources folder if you would like to. If you mail me an mp3, I will reply to you with the Url, so that you can post a new message in the Members Compositions section about it.

Take care,


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh ya, Frank... if you've got msn you can add me also with: [email protected], I'm curious to hear yer work.


----------



## Edgen (Oct 26, 2004)

hello Frank! I'm sure you'll pick up just fine on the sampling, but of course... nothing beats a live orchestra at your fingertips. *wait*... I've only been to two concerts in my entire life!!  what in the world am I talking about? Doesn't hurt to dream does it?

anyway... welcome! 

/j


----------

